# No35 vice



## Jon bryant (23 Jul 2021)

Hi all 
I'm new to the forum and was after a little help. I've just rescued a rusting No 35 record vice from the scrap .I have stripped it and put all back together but upon tightness the jaws just sprig back open which leads me to assume the half nut is worn.
I've been told these can be replaced but does anyone know where I can purchase one as looked everywhere .if not it's sadly going back on the scrap pile .
Thanks guys 
Jon


----------



## clogs (23 Jul 2021)

Jon
Ive never seen or heard of one that worn.....are u sure it went back together OK.....?
my Record 36 was years old when I bought it and it's done a hell of a lot of work and it's still working OK....
they are worth a lot of money now so don't bin it.....there's always a way to fix these things....
Have u tried the nut on the thread...? is it all wobbly ...?
I can ask a friend for a parts supplier.....I'm sure he'll know......


----------



## Jon bryant (24 Jul 2021)

clogs said:


> Jon
> Ive never seen or heard of one that worn.....are u sure it went back together OK.....?
> my Record 36 was years old when I bought it and it's done a hell of a lot of work and it's still working OK....
> they are worth a lot of money now so don't bin it.....there's always a way to fix these things....
> ...


Hi 
Probably should have mentioned it's a quick release vice. The thread on the shaft looks in good condition and has very little wear as constant along the whole length but the half nut has considerable where as very loose when placed with shaft. I have attached a couple of pics and you can see the heavy burs on the nut which leads me to believe it's jumping out upon tension .


----------



## dannyr (24 Jul 2021)

clogs said:


> Jon
> Ive never seen or heard of one that worn.....are u sure it went back together OK.....?
> my Record 36 was years old when I bought it and it's done a hell of a lot of work and it's still working OK....
> they are worth a lot of money now so don't bin it.....there's always a way to fix these things....
> ...



Or


Jon bryant said:


> Hi
> Probably should have mentioned it's a quick release vice. The thread on the shaft looks in good condition and has very little wear as constant along the whole length but the half nut has considerable where as very loose when placed with shaft. I have attached a couple of pics and you can see the heavy burs on the nut which leads me to believe it's jumping out upon tension .



I have a QR - not this one - with similar wear which still works fine ----- is everything in correct orientation? spring pressure OK? - needs this to hold the half-nut in place - can be adjusted if spring not broken


----------



## Jon bryant (24 Jul 2021)

Yep just had another check and all seems to be in correct position and spring has sufficient tension. It all works as should apart from the jumping out under tightness.


----------



## --Tom-- (24 Jul 2021)

Bypass the qr and see if it holds then. That’ll help diagnose if it’s too worn. 

If it does hold worth trying to add a couple of washers to take up any slack with the halfnut.

If either doesn’t carefully clean any burrs with delicate filing and then try again.


----------



## Jon bryant (24 Jul 2021)

Great thanks will try those.


----------



## toolsntat (24 Jul 2021)

Could do with a better picture of half nut and screw thread but by the way it's jumping I reckon it's mullered.
Cheers Andy


----------



## Alpha-Dave (25 Jul 2021)

Looking at your picture, it looks like many of the tips of the threads in the nut have rolled over, that means that the thread won’t be sitting as deeply in the nut as it should.

I would use some very fine files to remove the burs; this needle file set from Toolstation would be fine.








Needle File Set | Toolstation


Assorted 140mm needle files.




www.toolstation.com


----------



## Jon bryant (25 Jul 2021)

Hi Dave. 
Yes thought thats what problem is 
The threaded shaft looks perfect but half nut as you say is badly worn. Think I may need a new half nut which I'm struggling to find but will try the file option first.


----------



## Jon bryant (14 Nov 2021)

Hi guys. 
Returning after a while as previously had issues with my No 35 vice. And after some advice from some of the guys on here I still am not able to sort the issue so am looking for a half nut for the record 35 I have .does anyone know where I can get one without paying the earth.


----------



## Alpha-Dave (14 Nov 2021)

Sorry, the only spares I have seen is when someone is breaking one up on ebay, so it’s pot luck.

Did you try cleaning the burs up?


----------



## toolsntat (14 Nov 2021)

Having looked at the pictures in a fresh light I can now see the extreme burring in the half nut.
With that in mind I dare say you'll need the screw as well....
Cheers Andy


----------



## Jon bryant (14 Nov 2021)

Ok thanks guys. Yes tried taking off the burrs but made no difference.


----------

